
twitter.com is down - jabo
http://www.twitter.com
======
jaddison
Twitter goes down regularly (insert innuendo joke here haha). It's usually
short-lived downtime however, just like this time. It seems fine to me.

------
darrenkopp
The website is, though I seem to be getting new tweets through twitter clients
like Tweetdeck.

